# My take on the Cylon Raider



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

It's been some time since my last post on this build and that was over in the Model Lighting forum, "Lighting my Cylon Raider". I asked Henry to merge the two over here, at least I think I did..... One thing I did was add some flat black to his mouth vent, IMHO the CGI is bland, so this is my take on a great kit that I thought I wouldn't buy, not alot of F/X to add to it once the sweeping eye and flickering engine effect was done..... I did add a gun effect that is triggered when someone moves in front of it, the bump in the front of the base is a passive Infrared switch. Not happy with the sound file I used but it's impossible to get a clean sound effect from the show. Does anyone have one....... I posted a short video on YouTube, I hope this link works.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Now THAT is a cool effect! And the model's done nicely, too.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Oooh. The gun light and sound effects are really cool. The stand is neat as well.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> Now THAT is a cool effect! And the model's done nicely, too.


Thank you very much Paul.....:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Xenodyssey said:


> Oooh. The gun light and sound effects are really cool. The stand is neat as well.


Thank you for the kind words, it was a nice kit to work on, just surprised that there hasn't been more people posting their builds......


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Isn't technology wonderful.Special effects works especially well in the hands of someone who knows how to use it.It would be interesting to put a simple starry space background in the back of it next time.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Top quality work...you've now tempted me to buy one :thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> Isn't technology wonderful.Special effects works especially well in the hands of someone who knows how to use it.It would be interesting to put a simple starry space background in the back of it next time.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you for thinking I know what I'm doing..... Joking aside, I'm glad you liked it. Sometime when I get done with an idea I'm not sure I should post it because it might be just too dorky. Again, thank you.....:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

miniature sun said:


> Top quality work...:


From you that means alot, thank you.....:wave:


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Stunning effect with the base. Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Now that is really cool! I don't think I would have used green light for the base though. (I would have used red, to give more of a "flying through a Base Star " feel.) But the green looks eerie and great! One question: can you make the eye/engine lights work without the sound or gun effects? Although awesome, the sound could get irritating after hearing it 500 times in a row, or say, going to the can in the middle of the night. (See Dennis Leary's bit about the Darth Vader bank to understand what I mean.)


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

RedHeadKevin said:


> Now that is really cool! I don't think I would have used green light for the base though. (I would have used red, to give more of a "flying through a Base Star " feel.) But the green looks eerie and great! One question: can you make the eye/engine lights work without the sound or gun effects? Although awesome, the sound could get irritating after hearing it 500 times in a row, or say, going to the can in the middle of the night. (See Dennis Leary's bit about the Darth Vader bank to understand what I mean.)


Thank you very much......:wave: I will post a new video when the red "Breathing LED" effect is in, I had hoped to have had that circuit in and working sooner but I had to spend this weekend painting two Chariot 
canopies that somehow never got done, I'll just say, No good deed goes
unpunished......:drunk: As for the sound effects, take a good look at picture
three in my first post and you'll see three switches on the rear of the base, one is a pushbutton to change the sweep effect for the eye, the other two are for main power and gun effect power. Yes, the effect can get old.......


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Clean and beautiful!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> Clean and beautiful!


Thank you, it was a fun build.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

That motion activated gun effect is greeeat! And the sweeping eye. Great job!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Grumpy Popeye (Apr 5, 2002)

That is so cool! Very well done indeed!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Love the build and the lights and sound. Really nice work and I see you went for the clean look. I always get yelled at when i do that! Hey at some point they had to be new, right?:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

WEAPON X said:


> Sweet! :thumbsup:


You're very kind, thank you.....:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Darph Bobo said:


> That is so cool! Very well done indeed!


Glad you liked it, thank you for taking the time to look and comment.....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Hunch said:


> Love the build and the lights and sound. Really nice work and I see you went for the clean look. I always get yelled at when i do that! Hey at some point they had to be new, right?:thumbsup:


I do very little weathering to my builds, not a big fan for most. I hope you yell 
back at anyone who would tell you how to build your kits, after all they are yours....... Thank you for the nice words of encouragement.....:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

RedHeadKevin said:


> Now that is really cool! I don't think I would have used green light for the base though. (I would have used red, to give more of a "flying through a Base Star " feel.) But the green looks eerie and great! One question: can you make the eye/engine lights work without the sound or gun effects? Although awesome, the sound could get irritating after hearing it 500 times in a row, or say, going to the can in the middle of the night. (See Dennis Leary's bit about the Darth Vader bank to understand what I mean.)







This is what I was adding but didn't have done when I first posted the video. A friend that was out of town wanted to see how the build was progressing
so I post a video before it was done, still tweaking the effect.......


----------



## Grumpy Popeye (Apr 5, 2002)

ZOMG! It was awesome before, now all I can say is 

BACON!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Darph Bobo said:


> ZOMG! It was awesome before, now all I can say is
> 
> BACON!


Wow, thank you again and I love Bacon.......:wave:


----------



## jlriley51 (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks great!


----------

